# Kinsey's foaling thread (Clydesdale mare)! **Foal has arrived!**



## Icrazyaboutu

Oh! I'm excited to see this baby! Both the parents are gorgeous!


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5

What a nice pair! Cant wait to see baby 
What are your plans for the foal?


----------



## texasreb

Thank you both! We plan to play around with showing the foal in open shows in halter and then eventually break her to ride and drive. Our local fair has a draft horse show and exhibition and they seem like a friendly bunch of folks--so we'll probably get involved with that too. If it's a boy--we'll sale him at weaning. We'll keep a filly.


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

How awesome! They're beautiful horses....this is gonna be one fine lookin' foal!


----------



## texasreb

Here are a few snaps from today. I'm interrupting her beloved hay pellets--so she's looking a bit annoyed!










A not great pic of her udder (it's still quite normal sized and one is bigger than the other): 











Fuzzy belly:


----------



## Nightside

Gorgeous! I'm definitely watching this one!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasreb

Here's under "under the tail" picture that didn't turn out in the above post:










When is y'all's best guess as to when she's going to foal? I'm thinking around Feb 20th, but I'm a rookie so it's just a guess. She was pasture bred and in with the stallion from 3.11.2012 to 3.20.2012--give or take a day or so. 

She is 6 and this is her second foal. She has one as a 3 or 4 year old--I know, I know--so young. That was before I owned her though...


----------



## EliRose

Wow, they are gorgeous! Subbing


----------



## LexusK

Awww look at that baby belly! I can't wait to see the foal!


----------



## anniegirl

What a beautiful mare!!! Can't wait to see the baby!!!


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

According to the dates you have with her being in with the stallion, I would say the 20th would be a very good guess, give or take a week or two. Her vulva doesn't appear very relaxed yet, though she looks rather lax around her tail head. 
Do you know how close to her due date she foaled previously? Most mares will follow the same pattern, and it might give you some idea on when she will be more likely to drop her foal. 
I can't wait to see this baby!!!!


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench

subbing. I'm excited lol


----------



## Sino

Subbing! I'm such a sucker for clydesdales. ;o;
She's absolutely beautiful, as is the bady daddy!


----------



## BrieannaKelly

Oh how exciting! Love those Clydesdales!! Definitely can't wait to see this baby. Hoping you a healthy and safe foaling! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Can't wait to see the foal!! Good luck with the foaling.


----------



## texasreb

Red Cedar Farm said:


> According to the dates you have with her being in with the stallion, I would say the 20th would be a very good guess, give or take a week or two. Her vulva doesn't appear very relaxed yet, though she looks rather lax around her tail head.
> Do you know how close to her due date she foaled previously? Most mares will follow the same pattern, and it might give you some idea on when she will be more likely to drop her foal.
> I can't wait to see this baby!!!!


The previous owner said she foaled at 342 days after removing her from the stallion. Apparently she foaled with little warning as they missed the birth. Kinsey foaled on her own--but they found her within minutes of foaling and all was well.

Thanks you all for the kind words. We are super excited and nervous too!


----------



## Clayton Taffy

My heart skipped a beat when I saw the stallion.

Mama does look crabby eating her pellets.:lol:


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Subbing! Look forward to seeing foal pics!


----------



## texasreb

Taffy Clayton said:


> My heart skipped a beat when I saw the stallion.
> 
> Mama does look crabby eating her pellets.:lol:


OMG---is she ever hormonal! She's also defensive of her food because my, "air fern" gelding is constantly trying to sneak a bite. 

Daddy is a handsome gent, isn't he? He's also huge at 18.3hh! Kins' is 17.3hh, so we should get a half grown kid when it finally hits the ground!


----------



## TheRoundPen

Yay! subbing


----------



## texasreb

Cha-Cha-Cha-Changes!
(apologies to David Bowie)

We have major over-night changes. The boobies are all swelled up and the vulva is significantly wider and longer. I'm uploading pictures as I type. My server is being ghastly slow right now...


----------



## TheRoundPen

Yay! hopefully soon!


----------



## EliRose

Ooh! Exciting!


----------



## texasreb

Here's what we've got today (02.04.2013):

This side:









That side:










Rear view:










Under the hood (udder):










Under the tail:










No wax yet and (obviously) she's still eating!


----------



## anniegirl

Woo-Hoooooo!!!!!


----------



## cmarie

Can you get any milk out of her? If so what does it look like? Should be soon by the looks of her. Wish you a happy healthy foaling.


----------



## texasreb

I haven't tried milking her. Everything looks really dry. With her eating the way she is (her normal piggy self); do you think it will be tonight?

Eeks! I'm so <not> ready!


----------



## TheRoundPen

I won't base her foaling off of eating or not. My mare ate her normal amount at 7am and baby was on the ground at 10:15am.


----------



## bigbayboy

Can't wait to see the baby!!!


----------



## EliRose

Come on baby!


----------



## Druydess

This one's gonna be a flippin' cutie..


----------



## cmarie

She still has dimpling around her nipples, so I don't think tonight, but you never know they can change so quickly.


----------



## texasreb

Thanks cmarie! We're going to check on her every hour or so. Right now she's eating on the round bale.


----------



## cmarie

My mares never lost their appetites, so don't go by that, watch her manure it usually gets softer not quite cow pies but similar. The best indication is the color and consistency of the milk.


----------



## MangoRoX87

Subbing 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Army wife

Oh I can't wait to see the foal on this one!!! They are both so beautiful!!


----------



## texasreb

No baby last night! We're going to buy some pool test strips today to test her milk. 

She didn't seem at all uncomfortable last night--just annoyed that we kept shining a light on her every hour! I never saw her laying down; stretching; sweating; pawing; biting her sides...or any of the other tell-tale signs. 

Maybe tonight?

Just for fun....what is she going to have (a foal, I know)--filly or colt??


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

A filly...beautiful like her mama!


----------



## Silver Chrome

Subbing


----------



## FrostedLilly

I say colt! Can't wait to see the new arrival.


----------



## BigBenLoverforLife

Subbing!!!


----------



## bigbayboy

Subbing!!! My heart melts for clydes


----------



## ParaIndy

Subbing!


----------



## texasreb

Update for 2.05.2013

Not much change from yesterday to today and obviously--still no foal. I tried milking her tonight, but neither me nor my husband could get any milk or liquid of any kind to come out. 

Right now she is "sitting" on the top bar of the round bale holder. She's not stuck or anything. I think she was rubbing her bum and found a comfortable place to rest it? It's a bit odd looking, but she doesn't seem distressed...

The pictures from tonight (I don't have many--my battery died in mid photo session) look almost identical to yesterday's pictures--to my untrained eye. 

I did not get a picture of her vulva. 

The foal was active tonight. We could see and feel it.

Please share your opinion on when you think she'll go. Best guess, anything. We'll take it! 

Thanks so much for sharing our excitement with us!

Accidental waste of battery, but kind of funny: 










The udder:


















and a side view with her head out of the food bucket:


----------



## Army wife

I give her until Feb 20th!!


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

As she gets closer she will feel a lot of pressure back there. It's common for mares to push their butts against things as their due date approaches. That's a good sign!  By the way she's looking, I'd say she could go any day now.


----------



## cmarie

I think she still a awhile to go her bags seem to have deflated from the last pictures of them.


----------



## BellaMFT

She is beautiful. I can't wait to see the baby.


----------



## texasreb

No baby last night.

With the sudden onset of "symptoms" we thought for sure she was going to go before the weekend. Now that she seems to have stabilized; we're again thinking that she'll go closer to her original "due date" of Feb. 20th. 

We're watching her either way. I thought today might be a possibility because there was a sudden change in barometric pressure--and it's raining--and our pasture is a muddy mess, but she seems to be holding on. 

Gosh, I don't want this thing to be born in mud. We have a stall, but she hates it and it's not quite finished yet. We need to level the floor and put in mats.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

texasreb said:


> Gosh, I don't want this thing to be born in mud. We have a stall, but she hates it and it's not quite finished yet. We need to level the floor and put in mats.


I would hurry if I were you!!


----------



## texasreb

Taffy Clayton said:


> I would hurry if I were you!!


:lol: I know, I know! :lol:

I'm home from work today waiting on a load of substrate--and then it'll just be a quick leveling and arrangement of the mats. Hopefully she'll give us time to do that.

Straw seems scare in these parts--so we're planning on bedding her on grass hay. She'll think she's in heaven...


----------



## littleredridinghood

Maybe you will get a valentines day filly


----------



## texasreb

littleredridinghood said:


> Maybe you will get a valentines day filly


That would be so lovely!


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

This is just so exciting! I can't wait to see this baby!:clap:


----------



## Critter sitter

so pretty can't wait to see that baby


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

I'm thinking she will hold out until her due date, as well. Looks close, but not entirely imminent. That being said, she will probably foal in spite of me. Mares tend to do that.  But spite foals can be cute, too.


----------



## Lwhisperer

Subbing!


----------



## horsecrazygirl

Subbing! Can't wait to see the baby!


----------



## barrelbeginner

SUbbing:_)!


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

Quick off the foal topic question here... WHAT on earth is "subbing"? I'm old and most likely very out of touch with all things technological. I just can't keep up with all the new lingo. LOL!


----------



## texasreb

We got the stall finished so that pretty much ensures that Kins' isn't going to foal anytime soon! I also tracked down some super expensive straw. 

Pics from today:









































She and her buddy Forrest (my untouchable rescue) stood like this for over an hour today. He seemed to be commiserating with her. Normally they are always within touching distance of one another. Yesterday she wanted nothing to do with him. Today she couldn't stand to be more than a few feet away--except for feeding time. He's the enemy during meals!


----------



## texasreb

Red Cedar Farm said:


> Quick off the foal topic question here... WHAT on earth is "subbing"? I'm old and most likely very out of touch with all things technological. I just can't keep up with all the new lingo. LOL!


I think by posting onto the thread they are subscribing/subbing so that they can be notified whenever someone posts in it. That's my guess anyway!


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

OOHHHHHH!!! ROFL! Makes sense.


----------



## Army wife

texasreb said:


> I think by posting onto the thread they are subscribing/subbing so that they can be notified whenever someone posts in it. That's my guess anyway!


Yup! Or you can go to the top right corner and click on "Thread Tools" and subscribe to it that way!

Man, I'm so excited for this foal! It's gonna be so stinking cute!


----------



## texasreb

Feb. 7

Not much to report. No milk or wax. I think her belly is lower.


































and me with the big girl--her head is longer than my head and torso:


----------



## cmarie

Is she walking all "posty legged" yet?


----------



## texasreb

No really. She still walking rather normally--just not very fast! I haven't seen her trot since last weekend...


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench

She looks like an elephant in the picture from the ground!


----------



## stevenson

The first milk is full of colostrum so please dont milk her. Plus she may decide you have no business there and kick. 
Since she has bagged up I would say probably a week, when she waxes it should be within a day or two. Most mares will wait until noone is around. 
I would put her in a seperate pen from the gelding, but one that is next to him.so she can still stand by him, and touch him through the fence.
That should be a nice looking baby.. Are you going to leave his tail long ? or dock it ;( ..??


----------



## NdAppy

Milking a small amount to test or check for other changes that come prior to foaling is not going to make a difference in the amount of colostrum. 

Heavy milking of large amounts possibly will, but you wouldn't be able to get large amounts until foaling..


----------



## texasreb

So far her udder is dry. She is getting used to us messing around with her teats. At first she was like, "what the heck?" Now she just deals with it or walks off if she isn't haltered. 

Yes. We plan on moving the gelding before she foals. Hopefully we'll have enough warning. We have our pasture sectioned off into 4 different areas. We'll put him right next to her. 

Since it's been so warm here (83 today) would it be okay to bathe her from the waist down (her legs, udder, tail and vulva)? I have a safe wash for the sensitive areas and shampoo for the rest...


----------



## texasreb

Feb 8--there are some significant changes to her vulva It's longer, smoother, and wider than it has been. Also, I found a bit of "stuff" on her hind leg. Could this be a bit of her mucous plug or just a bit of junk?

Here it is--it's clear to whitish and dried. It feels hard but flakes away easily:









The vulva:









Udder (no wax or liquid of any kind when milked):









Good signs?


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

Definitely good signs....I think she's right on track for her due date. Some mares, especially if they've foaled previously, don't let their milk down until just a couple of days or even hours before foaling. Just keep an eye on her vulva. It will probably relax a little more still. Getting closer!!!


----------



## cmarie

Any up dates?? Hope all is well.


----------



## myQHpaul

I looooove drafty babies. Can't wait for this one. Will be one gorgeous foal.


----------



## texasreb

All is well--just a busy weekend. No foal yet, nor is there any waxing or milk. It looks like she's starting to get the V shape. 

Her signs seem to come and go. One day she'll look super relaxed in the vulva area are ready to foal any minute and the next day she'll look tighter and less ready. 

Getting her used to the foaling stall (She'll foal out if it's nice):









The udder today (complete with a fly!):









The vulva:


















She's standing around and stretching a lot these last couple of days.


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

She needs to hold out till the 26th....that's my birthday!


----------



## texasreb

Red Cedar Farm said:


> She needs to hold out till the 26th....that's my birthday!


Ugg...I hope not!:lol:


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

I don't think your nerves could take waiting that long! LOL! I can't wait to see this little one either!


----------



## texasreb

Feb. 11 update. No foal, no wax! I'm not posting any pictures tonight as they don't look much different that yesterday's.

I did separate her from the gelding, with the birth looming I didn't want to be too late and have something tragic happen. Neither are very happy about it...

That's about I'll I've got. It's cold and rainy by Texas standards, so she'll probably foal tonight. Ugh! I just literally knocked on wood. I don't want to jinx myself!


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

Knocking on wood here too....


----------



## texasreb

No foal yet <sigh>. 

She did manage to find the largest, muddiest part of the pasture to lay down, roll around and generally bathe in. I spent the better part of 2.5 hours trying to clean her up. We have black, tarry, gumbo-mud... At the end of the two or so hours we were both sick of each other. Her feathers and mane are still a mess, but the rest of her is (mostly) mud ball free. I had to cut a bunch of mane out. What a mess...

Pictures--my camera shutter was acting up, so I've got some unintentional "artistic" shots going on...

The mane after I got 90% of the mud out. These same mud balls were all over her belly, neck, jaw, and front arm pits--as well as all matted up in her feathers: 

















Side view:









Trying to scratch and itch (she couldn't quite pull it off!):









Udder (noticeably fuller, but no waxing):









Vulva (gapped at the bottom a bit now):


----------



## texasreb

I guess I lost the mane photos. Oh well...just imagine a mud-ball filled mane and you'll get the picture!


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

Whoa! Just looking at how much her overall physique has changed! She's more sunken in around her flanks now and her abdomen is much more underneath her, which means baby is positioning itself....Her rolling was most likely her attempt to help get the "wee" one where it needs to be for the launch.:happydance:Shouldn't be much longer!


----------



## ParaIndy

Is there a Valentines baby?


----------



## texasreb

Not yet!


----------



## texasreb

Valentine's Day Update (no foal). 

She's shaped about the same as yesterday. Her bag is bigger, but still no milk or waxing. The bottom inch or so of her vulva is gapped and there is a small amount of thick, odorless, reddish-brown discharge. It isn't dripping or anything, but there was some messiness on the underside of her tail and in between her legs below the vulva. Hopefully this is a good sign and not something to be alarmed about. 

You can see the stuff I'm talking about in this picture:









and a couple of other shots:



















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## BrieannaKelly

Possibly the mucus plug?? Think that's a good start? Quite possibly a foal in the next 24 hours?? That's my guess but I'm no expert LOL!! 
Wishing all the best for a happy and healthy foaling!!


----------



## egrogan

I am promising myself this is the last foaling thread I'm stalking this year. These mares just take too darn long to pop, and I can't count the hours I've invested in them (I'm talking about YOU Merlot, and Honey Boo Boo, and all of FG Ranch's girls) 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench

I love how the artistic shots were the ones of her lady parts hahaha


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

egrogan said:


> I am promising myself this is the last foaling thread I'm stalking this year. These mares just take too darn long to pop, and I can't count the hours I've invested in them (I'm talking about YOU Merlot, and Honey Boo Boo, and all of FG Ranch's girls)
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


And don't forget Tenakee....WOW that mare held out! :shock:


----------



## egrogan

Red Cedar Farm said:


> And don't forget Tenakee....WOW that mare held out! :shock:


I knew I was forgetting one! I guess I blocked out the waiting  hehe...she did end up with a lovely foal.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasreb

I didn't even start my thread until Kinsey was 320 days along!


----------



## egrogan

texasreb said:


> I didn't even start my thread until Kinsey was 320 days along!


Yes, but we're an impatient bunch :wink: And your mare is gorgeous!


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

My mare, Sizzle, is still about 6 weeks out....I'll be starting her thread in about 5 weeks from now. ;-) 

So, how is Kinsey looking today? Any more evidence of discharge or a mucous plug?


----------



## texasreb

I haven't gone out and looked at her closely yet. She's spent the majority of the night and morning resting up against the round bale holder; eating; and walking around. She's uncomfortable but resting comfortably--if that makes sense. 

I'm fixing to go feed her and check her out before attempting to run some errands.


----------



## cowgirl928

and subbing to yet another lovely mare with a bun in the oven thread haha she is gorgeous I cant wait to see the foal


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

I really like this mare, I think she will end up with a fantastic foal. I know some Clyde breeders who have three or four mares due this year, maybe if I go see those mares before Kinsey pops I'll share some pictures to keep thoughts of foaling going. But I'm pretty sure this mare is gonna give me my first dose of Clyde baby this year.


----------



## BrieannaKelly

Updates??


----------



## Reckyroo

When you say the "V" is evident - what do you mean?


----------



## cmarie

V'd means that there is a "point" at the front of the belly and is wider to the flank area, the front of the belly is usually lower. I don't really ever see the V, I see more of an egg shape in my mares.


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

It means if you look at her profile, her belly makes kind of a v shape because the foal has positioned itself more underneath the mare in preparation for foaling.


----------



## Reckyroo

The bottom inch or so of her vulva is gapped and there is a small amount of thick, odorless, reddish-brown discharge. It isn't dripping or anything, but there was some messiness on the underside of her tail and in between her legs below the vulva. Hopefully this is a good sign and not something to be alarmed about. 

You can see the stuff I'm talking about in this picture:










As I've mentioned in my horses foaling thread, I'm relitively new to all of this "foaling" lark and have been reading everything and anything on foaling - and the following link says that the red/brown discharge can be dangerous (I wasn't sure whether to post this to the OP privately or not and don't want to cause any alarm) but hopefully you more experienced breeders can reassure that this isn't anything to be worried about:

The info below was taken from the following thread: Missy's Foaling Thread --> UPDATE ---> WARNING ABOUT BROWN/BLOOD RED MUCOUS PLUGS - Page 21 - MareStarers/Barn Cam Watchers Chat Board - Lil Beginnings Miniature Horse Talk Forums - Page 21

Basically she had placentitis to the point where it had made the foal in distress for several days and became VERY sick, to the point the infection was running rampid through her body. The warning sign of this? _*BLOODY/DARK BROWN LOOKING MUCUS PLUG!!!! PLEASE, ANYONE WHO SEES THIS CALL YOUR VET OUT IMMEDIATELY AS THIS IS A LIFE THREATENING CONDITION, AND I DID NOT KNOW THIS WAS A WARNING SIGN ......MUCOUS PLUGS SHOULD BE A FLESHY PINK/PURPLE COLOR!!!*_

He said if I had called him when I first saw it, my filly would have had a fighting chance.

:-|


----------



## Reckyroo

cmarie said:


> V'd means that there is a "point" at the front of the belly and is wider to the flank area, the front of the belly is usually lower. I don't really ever see the V, I see more of an egg shape in my mares.


thankyou - learning something new every day


----------



## texasreb

Ummm....I don't know about this dishcharge stuff. One person's reddish-brown could be another person's purpleish-pink. 

Thanks for the warning though--I'll look into it!

Kinsey seems fine today. No foal, of course. She's tired and a bit mopey, but not in any sort of distress.


----------



## CessBee

The mucus plug, comes out... well like a plug. Not a continual discharge, from what I know.

Been lurking this thread.

Good luck for safe foaling.


----------



## Reckyroo

Hopefully it's nothing at all to worry about, but had I not mentioned it, and something terrible had happened, I wouldn't have forgiven myself.
Hopefully, somebody can shed a little more light on this - as I said, this will be our first foal so i'm getting my knowledge from the vet, and forums like this one xx


----------



## Lwhisperer

A mare at my barn has some brown-ish goopy stuff around her vulva as well... She's due to foal any time. Her owner, who has had 4 other babies from this mare, says it's normal and to be expected when they get closer to birthing. I don't know if that's the case with your mare, but I don't think I'd be too terribly concerned about it yet.


----------



## texasreb

I do appreciate the warning and I'm glad you said something. I put in a phone call to my vet and she doesn't think it's anything to be alarmed about, especially since there is no odor and she is so close to foaling. 

She thinks it could be part of the mucous plug or some normal vaginal cleansing, or maybe even some surface junk from the ground combined with her own natural fluids. 

We're going to go on the assumption that it's normal at this point.

Again, thanks for telling me!


----------



## PonyPainter

Can't wait to see the baby! I love Clydesdale's!


----------



## texasreb

Pics from 2.16:


----------



## EliRose

Big mama!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jacqua Stud

She looks to be in great nick! It's lovely to see a pregnant mare that has great quality of care and a good level of condition. Can't wait to see a beautiful and, above all, HEALTHY foal!


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

T-MINUS 3 DAYS and counting......:happydance:
Will she hold out till her due date? Stay tuned! Film at 11.... :lol:


----------



## Spitfire080905

She looks good. I can't wait to see the foal!


----------



## texasreb

Red Cedar Farm said:


> T-MINUS 3 DAYS and counting......:happydance:
> Will she hold out till her due date? Stay tuned! Film at 11.... :lol:


LOL! It's looking more and more like it!


----------



## mistysms

The baby is going to be so cute, can't wait to see!!


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

*....... 2 ....... :happydance:
*


----------



## Clayton Taffy

HA! In the 2nd photo above it looks like she has an tummy abscess about to come to a head, and pop right there.


----------



## texasreb

Taffy Clayton said:


> HA! In the 2nd photo above it looks like she has an tummy abscess about to come to a head, and pop right there.


That lump is there quite often, but it does come and go; it's present more than not the closer she comes to full term. I've wondered what is was. My guesses are that it's the baby or a muscle bulge caused by the baby. It's not an abcess...


----------



## Clayton Taffy

That was a joke! I was talking about the entire tummy looking like an abscess.


----------



## texasreb

Taffy Clayton said:


> That was a joke! I was talking about the entire tummy looking like an abscess.


Gotcha! :lol:

I'm sure she wants to be relieved of her abscess soon!


----------



## texasreb

*Wax?*

Could it be wee bits of wax that I see? 










She's been up and down all morning and doing a bit of rolling whenever she's down. When she's up, he head is hung really low--that is when she's not eating...


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

Looks like a small bit of wax....have you checked to see if she's let her milk down? She may be in early labor with the discomfort and rolling. WOO HOOOOO!!! EXCITING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cmarie

Looks like she is losing the plugs in her nipples. To me it doesn't look like she is full yet??


----------



## texasreb

One side is twice the size of the other...although it doesn't really show in photos.


----------



## MissColors

texasreb said:


> One side is twice the size of the other...although it doesn't really show in photos.


You are going to have a foal on your hands shortly.


----------



## Jacqua Stud

:happydance: Yay! There's nothing like a picture of a horse's udder to get you pumped up in the morning!  
When our mare foaled (maiden) we didn't get any wax, rolling, nothing lol so I'm liking your mare better already :wink:


----------



## Rachel1786

13 pages and no foal :-( Hopefully she won't be like Tenakee and keep me waiting for months! If she doesn't foal by Feb 28th I give up on foaling threads lol, all the hours of my life spent checking these for baby pics...it's just too much


----------



## bigbayboy

Can't wait to see this baby!!! So excited :happydance:

I joined horse forum mainly for health and training info and I swear I spend like 99% of my time stalking foaling threads


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

Don't feel bad...I think most of us do! ROFL!


----------



## texasreb

Day 340. No baby. No milk. I think she's faking...


----------



## Spitfire080905

texasreb said:


> Day 340. No baby. No milk. I think she's faking...


Yea they sadly do that. The last mare that a friend of mine was waiting for to foal out went 1 month past due date. they can be very tricky. Hope she goes soon.


----------



## Nightside

I'm in the same boat. My mare was due on Valentines! They're playing us for suckers to get extra food. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

Well, mare's don't have "due dates" .. they have a date with 3 weeks either direction .. lol.


----------



## texasreb

I know, I know! I'm just being impatient.

She delivered her last foal at 340 days gestation. I'm hoping for a similar result with this one...


----------



## EmilyJoy

Subbing.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

*Tell her that I am not going to read her thread until she has produced a foal!!!!*

*That should do it!!!!*




.


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

FOAL MARE! Goodness gracious! This has been an exasperating group of prego's this year.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Yoooohooooo, babeeeee where are you? We are waiting....


----------



## texasreb

*Day 340*

Pics from today:


----------



## texasreb

I couldn't get the udder picture to work...

It looks fuller but still no milk.


----------



## CLaPorte432

:shock: BIG mare!

(Lovely run in/stall...it looks very nice and...way too clean to be used. HaHa)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

I have a feeling she's not going to get milk in until right before she foals. I may be wrong, of course...that's been know to happen on occasion. ROFL! 
Crossing fingers that she foals tonight!


----------



## texasreb

CLaPorte432 said:


> :shock: BIG mare!
> 
> (Lovely run in/stall...it looks very nice and...way too clean to be used. HaHa)
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks! Until recently it was an abandoned chicken coop... I'm amazed that it's staying so clean as it's raining out and she tromps in and out at will. Normally, she's not at all against doing her business in the stall, but since we put down the mats and straw she's been going outside--granted only a few inches outside, but at least not in the stall!

Yep--she's a biggie. Being inside the 16X16 stall with her makes it seem not-too-roomy!

@RED CEDAR--I think you're right about her milk not coming in until she's imminent. I sure would like the opportunity to use the test strips I spent $30.00 bucks on though!


----------



## BrieannaKelly

Woohoo!! I haven't missed anything yet! Not been on here a few days and usually come back to so many changes. Not this thread so much though, lol. Stall looks nice! Good job ;-)
Come on baby! :-D


----------



## horsecrazygirl

I didn't miss anything yet! oh wait, maybe just the part about going nut for this mare to foal. I have mid terms to worry about!


----------



## texasreb

Day 341--no foal, no wax, no milk, BUT...I am home alone. This is the one night I hope she holds off <knocks on wood, literally!>.

Her vulva seems looser tonight. I tried to part the edges to see the color inside, but I was lacking one extra arm. I had one hand on the camera, one hand holding her tail and with my 3rd hand, I tried to peek inside--without much luck. You can see that the inside edges appear light pink.

Here are tonight's pictures:










She "helped" me out a bit here by breaking wind!


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

Just when I didn't think her belly could possibly change shape any more than it already had...


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench

3 hands!!! wow!!!


----------



## FrostedLilly

> She "helped" me out a bit here by breaking wind!


Haha, she's showing you how she feels about all these pics of her lady parts! 

Her belly has definitely dropped a bit. Can't be much longer now. I'm pretty excited, I'm not sure how you're able to handle it!


----------



## Muppetgirl

Phew....made it just in time!!:lol:


----------



## texasreb

BABY!!!

Deets to follow. This is just a teaser. All seems well. Don't know gender yet, but I think boys. It's too dark to see and I'm by myself! Vet called...


----------



## Jake and Dai

Squeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!! Congratulations!


----------



## bigbayboy

Awww! Absolutely precious. Congrats! Can't wait to see more pictures


----------



## egrogan

YAAAAAYYYYYYY!!! How funny, like clockwork, the night you said, "please mare, not tonight" 

Can't wait to hear more. What a big guy though. Mama looks happier already.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Yay! Congrats on a healthy foal!


----------



## BBBCrone

YAHOO!! Very cute! Congratulations


----------



## Spitfire080905

YAY adorable baby


----------



## BrieannaKelly

YAY!!! Congratulations!! It's adorable!!! Love all the chrome!! Markings look similar to the sire somewhat. Hope momma and babes are doing well. Look forward to many pictures to come! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rachel1786

I had a feeling it was going to be last night  Adorable! I can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## franknbeans

YAYAY! Congrats! WE knew she had to give it up eventually.......;-)


----------



## texasreb

The vet will not be out until this afternoon, but mom and baby seem healthy and well. Both have good appetites! 

I set my alarm to go off every 1.5 hours. The last one went off at 4am and there was no baby. I set the last alarm to go off at 5:50am--so I could go to work and BAM! Baby! I knew it...

Baby was already dry when I found it...sneaky Kinsey!

Here are a couple more pictures.


----------



## texasgal

Lift that tail up .. one hole=boy ... two holes=girl ...

WE NEED TO KNOW!!

Congrats on the beautiful baby!


----------



## texasreb

It's a boy!


----------



## Phantomcolt18

Congrats! He's ADORABLE!! Kinsey looks like a good momma. A Clyde is on my list of "breeds to own one day" haha Again Congrats! And have fun with your new baybeh!


----------



## Nightside

SO CUTE! I'm hoping to scrape together the funds for a clydie in the near future. So if he disappears, don't look under my rug. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reckyroo

Congratulations :clap:

Do you think if I send my hubby away, Fox'll surprise me :wink:.

What a beautiful sturdy little chap xx


----------



## armydogs

Awww, congratulations! He is a very good looking baby.


----------



## cmarie

What a nice looking little guy...Congrats.


----------



## TheRoundPen

Cute!!!! congrats on this little guy


----------



## texasreb

Thank you all. I'll put up some more pictures this afternoon. I'm trying to leave them be as much as possible!


----------



## txlovemyhorses

Congrats He is so cute! Love his chrome!!!


----------



## destinywaitsaturdoor

So cute!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Clayton Taffy

4 white socks, a nice big blaze, and a bay. He is one hansom little boy!


----------



## amp23

So fuzzy!! Congratulations on a healthy baby!


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

OH MY SQUEEEEEEEEEE!!!!! He's just beyond darling! I'm in love!!!! Congratulations on a very handsome colt!


----------



## texasreb

Thank you! Thank you!

Vet should be here soon so I'll update after that and then I'm gonna take a nap!


----------



## cowgirl928

looks fantastic! quite the cutie  I need to join most in saying I totally want a draft horse possibly a clyde someday...gotta love those big round bodies with the gorgeous bay coloring!


----------



## FrostedLilly

Congratulations! He's a handsome fella.


----------



## EliRose

Congrats! He is so beautiful


----------



## horsecrazygirl

He is one heck of a good looking boy! Congrats! Any name ideas?


----------



## texasreb

The vet came and left. The baby got a good bill of health pending the results of the IgG test. He does have an inverted eyelid that we need to keep a close eye on.

Kinsey also got a clean bill of health but she doesn't seem to be producing as much milk and the vet thinks she should. 

So we need to keep an eye on the eye and possibly add foal lac pellets to the baby's diet. 

We'll see what the IgG results say before we proceed there. If they are normal we're good to go. If they're low--we'll test again tomorrow as it's only been about 10 hours between the birth and the test. If today and tomorrow's results are both low we'll do a plasma transfusion. 

Keep your fingers crossed that he got enough passive immunity!

Pics of the little stinker:














































Unless my husband changes his mind his name is Trident.


----------



## CessBee

I love him, love the name Trident for him as well.
Congrats


----------



## TheRoundPen

He isn't a little stinker.. That's a big baby! Haha. He's adorable


----------



## Critter sitter

omgoodness he is so darn CUTE!!!!


----------



## texasreb

....and the IgG levels are good! Whew!


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana

Oh wow, he's beautiful! His markings are just adorable.


----------



## paintsrule

I LOVE him! Seriously!


----------



## Army wife

OH MY GOSH!!!! I LOVE HIM!!! He's too cute!!!!


----------



## Roperchick

so much fuzz! lol hes adorable congrats
and welcome to the world Trident haha


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

Squeeeeee! I love seeing all the pics of him, and my favorite is him peeking around behind mom. I want him!!! **grabby hands**


----------



## texasreb

He was super friendly and curious until we man-handled him to get him examined. Now he's not too sure of us 2-leggers! 

Kinsey is being a great mommy. She adores him and is protective but not over the top. 

Doesn't he have the sweetest face? I know I'm biased, but his face is just so cute!


----------



## BarrelWannabe

I are sad-faced because I can't see the pictures of this little guy. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ParaIndy

I can't believe I missed this!!! He is sooooo ADORABLE!!!!!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## HorseLovinLady

He's adorable, congrats!! :smile:


----------



## EquineBovine

ERMAHGAWD!! he has the most cute adorable sweetest face evaaaarrr! 
Congrats


----------



## AnnaLover

CONGRATULATIONS!!! Oh myyyyy!!! He is absolutely precious and gorgeous!!!  I cannot wait to watch him grow up!!  
I love his markings and his name! So glad that his IgG levels are good!


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

He is such a looker! Love his little face. Certainly going to grow up as a well put-together big guy. Can't wait for more pictures.


----------



## texasreb

Trident says, "Hi. I'm one day old!"


----------



## Clayton Taffy

texasreb said:


> Trident says, "Hi. I'm one day old!"




OMG, OMG, OMG, Photos didn't come through!!!! HELP!!!!


----------



## texasreb

I messed it up. Trying again!


----------



## TheRoundPen

still not working  We need to get it working!


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5

He is absolutely adorable!
Congrats on a healthy mom and baby. Of course with a baby this cute, i will be expecting constant pictures of his growth...


----------



## NdAppy

I can see the pictures... Cute guy for sure!


----------



## AnnaLover

Those *eyelashes*!!!!


----------



## texasreb

AnnaLover said:


> Those *eyelashes*!!!!


Aren't they ridiculous? :lol:


----------



## MyLittlePonies

Look at that face! Love it!


----------



## PreciousPony

OMG!! He's SOOOO cute!


----------



## AnnaLover

texasreb said:


> Aren't they ridiculous? :lol:


Ridiculously amazing!!  They're just... incredible! I swear boys always have the best eyelashes.. it's not fair! :lol:


----------



## enh817

His fuzzy ears and cowlicked forelock are pretty perfect too!!!


What's an inverted eyelid? Can we get a picture? I've never heard of that before


----------



## texasreb

enh817 said:


> His fuzzy ears and cowlicked forelock are pretty perfect too!!!
> 
> 
> What's an inverted eyelid? Can we get a picture? I've never heard of that before


I'll try to take a picture of it tomorrow. It's really hard to see--so it might not show up. It's called entropian. A small section of his bottom right eyelid is turned in towards the eye so that his lower eye lashes rub against his eye. It causes irritation and can eventually lead to scaring and permanent damage. 

He has a slight amount of tearing and he is blinking that eye more often than the other. The vet wants to give it until Monday to see if it resolves itself. If not, the first treatment options are to inject the lid with something to get it to puff up and lay normally. They usual medications are saline or penicillin. Producing that swelling is sometimes all that's needed to get the lid to lay correctly. 

Failing that, the next step is to tack it down. This is a minor surgical procedure done at home. The lid is tacked into place with a few stitches that are removed after the lid is "trained" to stay in place.


----------



## enh817

Thanks for the info! Glad it's not a big deal and seems like an easy fix!


I'm so in love with this guy!! We're going to need very regular pictures, just fyi 
And a video of him frolicking would be wonderful, if possible


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Awww he's so precious!! Love the closeup!


----------



## countryryder

What a sweetie;that face is to die for!


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

OMG!!! I'm dying of cuteness overload! Somebody get the epi-pen, QUICK!:happydance:


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench

Red Cedar Farm said:


> OMG!!! I'm dying of cuteness overload! Somebody get the epi-pen, QUICK!:happydance:


ROFL :lol::lol:


----------

